# taking valoid in pregnancy



## EMMYROO (Jan 24, 2010)

Now 9 weeks pregnant, have really bad morning sickness lasting all day and night, doctor prescribed valoid (cyclizine hydrochloride), to take once a day.  Have read on the internet that valoid may not be safe to take.  Can anyone give me some advice please?


----------

